# Network Failure After Insatllation

## Ipp

Ok well during installation internet worked flawlessly, after dhcp failed due to netmount not working properly no clue why it did not.  Anyways all the settings are the same but when i check the route nothing shows up.  I have removed the route and re-added it no luck..  any clue whats wrong??

i am using

```

ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.38 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255

route add default gw 192.168.1.1

```

Last edited by Ipp on Sat Apr 15, 2006 6:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psycepa

and what give :

```

ping www.gmail.com

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 status

traceroute www.gmail.com

```

 ?

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

Postinstallation networking problem, so moved here.

----------

## Ipp

Ping www.gmail.com: unkown host

ping 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable

Status: started

when i try to start:

```

Starting eth0

  bringing up eth0

     192.168.1.38           [ok]

  Adding routes

      default gw 192.168.1.1 [ok]

```

Also when i try to use dhcp it gets a netmount error saying its not started.

Traceroute not installed.

Route table:

```

192.168.1.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0

loopback localhost 255.0.0.0 UG 9 9 9 lo

default 192.168.1.1 0.0.0.0 YG 9 9 9 eth0
```

----------

## Ipp

Fixed it, didnt relize my motherboard had integrated ethernet and that is eth0 and my cable was plugged into eth1

----------

## psycepa

so would you mind adding [SOLVED] to the topic of this thread, it would surely help others with similar problem to search the answers...

greetingz

----------

